# In Need Of Some SERIOUS HELP!



## Muhammad.ali (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey there,

I'm Ali and I'm 20yr old, I'm really dissapointed in the way I look atm due to spending too much time in the hospital ( i've had myself checked out and miraculously I've no medical issues  . Anyways I weigh a devastating 110lb and at this age..yea you can imagine.

I've done some research on how to gain weight but I lack knowledge in cooking proper foods. If you could help me out with some good chicken, fish or beef meal recipes I'd forever appreciate it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

check out the recipie section.

but my fav meal is 2 tins of tuna or 200g chicken. 100gs rice and pack of chicken and leek cuppa soup poured over the top. shake/ mix up abit, then scoff. bloody gorgeous it is


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

a few real calorie upping tricks required too.

Add plenty of butter, cream, olive oils, sugars to your food.

Eat a big stodgey pudding every day too.

Not for life but you need some BF on ATM.

The opposite of cutting required really - just a filthy bulk for a few months then see how you do


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Good advice given there Uriel....reps to you for it.
> 
> Uriel is right, you need some dirty calories to get your bodyfat levels up again. Keep the protein high to help recovery and repair as well, all that time laid in hospital can't have done your body much good mate. All the best on your recovery. Get that food in!


Cheers GG,

110lbs is bloody frighteningly light. before I knew my @rse from my eldow when I was about 25 - I dropped to about 145lbs to try to get a ripped 6 pack and I had ribs, spine verts, hip blades and everything showing before I saw sense...

You must look like a concentration camp victim mate, FFS - get eating...eat anything and we'll sort the nutrition out later


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

pickle said:


> check out the recipie section.
> 
> but my fav meal is 2 tins of tuna or 200g chicken. 100gs rice and pack of chicken and leek cuppa soup poured over the top. shake/ mix up abit, then scoff. bloody gorgeous it is


 i thought the average body couldn`t process that much protein in one go?


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

Just eat mate, eat everything in sight!! Do what Uriels says! I was 9st 7lbs since i left school until last year when i managed to put on weight, and i tell you what did it, an ALL inclusive holiday to Spain!!! i ate everything, stretched my stomach, came home and all of a sudden all my meals needed to be bigger in size. But again to quote Uriels, you need to get BF up a little bit, i know it sounds bad but heres what i ate:

- a lot of sausage butties

- Fish n chips

- Chips, soy gravy and rice

- lots and lots of chicken with everything

- home made curries with creme

- Cheesecakes and ASDA 99p chocolate sponge cakes

Now that does not seem like good nutrition at all, and anyone can see that it isnt mate, but thats what i ate to get my body fat up a bit, just dont let it get too far mate, exercise regularly too.

you could eat very clean with alot of protein and weights and ya would gain size i should imagine, but not necesserily weight, and you may still have bony areas like hips, collar bones etc


----------

